# Аккорд "Альтаир"



## dimagayday (20 Авг 2017)

Всех приветствую. 
На днях, ради эксперимента приобрел за 2к аккордеон марки Аккорд, модель "Альтаир". Цель эксперимента - с минимальными денежными вливаниями (до 2 - 3 т.р.), привести аккордеон в состояние, пригодное для эксплуатации. (Чисто для души. В муз школе уже не обучаюсь).

Инструмент в плачевном состоянии. Даже на слух, аккорды в левой руке не особо строят. Басы звучат грязно. В правой, на многих нотах долгий отклик, т.к. лайки поотходили. Компрессия далеко не идеальная. Скорее всего, тут дело в тех же лайках, и, к тому-же клапанах, т.к. мех выглядит очень неплохо. Ремни нормальные. Не новые, конечно, но, в вполне приличном состоянии.

Насколько капитально хочу ремонтировать? 
Ответ: перекрас инструмента, отдельная настройка каждой планки, каждого голоса, клапанов. Правка и замена лаек Возможно, замена кнопок в левой клавиатуре. По возможности, настройка механик.

Теперь немного о себе, в рамках темы, естессно. Дабы нам проще было понимать друг друга. 
Т.к. увлекаюсь моделизмом, есть определенный инструментарий. У родственников есть пчелиный воск.    3,5 года обучался в муз. школе. На аккордеоне, ясен пень. Все это время брал инструмент в аренду у музыкальной, мечтая при этом, купить свой. И потихоньку изучал, как осуществляется ремонт аккордеонов, баянов и т.п. Т.е., как делать настройку голосов, и отбивку планок, я, в теории понимаю. А на практике - не пробовал.


----------



## vev (21 Авг 2017)

*dimagayday*,
похвальное желание играть на аккордеоне! 
Но вот на кой черт брать то, что все равно НИКОГДА звучать не сможет? Зачем тратить силы на этот ублюдок? Дешевизна? 
Вельта за червонец взяли б. Там хоть потенциал есть какой-то, а здесь просто выбросить деньги и время ИМХО


----------



## dimagayday (21 Авг 2017)

*vev, 
*Так в этом и вся суть эксперимента. Посмотреть, что получится, и, получится ли вообще. Я пробовал его разбирать, снимал резонатор. Внутри все хоть и в далеко не идеальном состоянии. Но и не в плачевном. Как я понял, на нем лет 5-10 не играли. Ну и плюс следы воздействия сырости.
Правда, один серьезный косяк я заметил. Тот кто раньше его ремонтировал, решил, по видимому, для пущей надёжности, подпереть планки гвоздями)
Крч. Посмотрим, что получится


----------



## vev (21 Авг 2017)

*dimagayday*,
я несколько о другом... В СССР НИКОГДА не делали АККОРДЕОНОВ... Он никогда не звучал и звучать не начнет, что бы вы с ним не делали. Думаю, не играли на нем никогда, а не только 5-10 лет. Была сырость - есть коррозия голосовых планок, значит надо все чистить, мастику менять и перенастраивать. Геморроя вагон, а выход - ноль.

Про гвозди. Это не самоделка и не результат "ремонта". Часто делали такое. Начиная от Этюда и до Скандалли


----------



## dimagayday (21 Авг 2017)

*vev,
*Наверное вы и правы. Но всё - же интерес есть интерес. Рас уж купил, буду делать експеримент. В крайнем случае, приведу его в более приличное состояние, и попробую перепродать за 3-4к. Ржавчины на голосах не увидел, что довольно странно, учитывая, что на корпусе есть как минимум одно повреждение, вызванное сыростью. Не пролитой водой, а именно, сыростью. И всё-же, судя по некоторым характерным потёртостям, инструментом пользовались. Пусть и не особо много.

А теперь о проделанном. Начинать я не тороплюсь, пока только выполняю подготовительные работы. Не мудрствуя лукаво, сделал подобие настроечного стола. Рецепт:
(Врядли он кому-либо пригодиться, но, все же.)
1. Гофрокартон. Желательно тонкий и плотный. 
2. Клей. На ваше усмотрение.
3. Уплотнитель для двери. Как можно более мягкий, и вместе с тем обьемный.
4. Канцелярские резинки.

Прикладываем лист картона к рамке. Обводим карандашом, в последствии, вырезаем по контуру. Вырезаем ещё одну деталь аналогичной формы. Это надо сделать так, дабы при совмещении ее с первой деталью, линии гофрокартона обоих деталей пересекались под прямым углом. Все это необходимо, для того, чтобы, сендвич из этих двух листов был максимально жёстким.
Наклеиваем по контуру нашего сендвича уплотнитель. 
Далее берём левый полукорпус с мехом, и вставляем гвоздики в рамку. Полностью засовывать не нужно, оставляем где-то полсантиметра.
Прикладываем наш сендвич к рамке и растягиваем резинки, дабы они сжали всю эту конструкцию.
Размечаем место для отверстия, так, чтобы оно не попадало на резинки. Если есть нож-скальпель, то можно вырезать, не разбирая всю эту конструкцию. Ну и остаётся лишь соорудить вокруг отверстия бортик из обрезков картона. 

Предопережая вопрос о герметичности: компрессия всей этой конструкции получается вполне достаточная. По крайней мере у меня получилось без особых проблем заставить голоса "запеть" при помощи данной конструкции.


----------



## vev (21 Авг 2017)

*dimagayday*,

Безумству храбрых...

Осталось только понять, а как Вы будете строить голоса на резонаторе при помощи своей конструкции? Строят то их уже после восковки и с залогами на борту...


----------



## Kuzalogly (21 Авг 2017)

Суммирую Ваши арифметические тезисы).

Купил за 2 тр.    Хочу вложить 2-3 тр.   Хочу перепродать за 3-4  тр.     

Это зачем же так истязать себя и этот никчёмный инструмент?

Если Вы собираетесь становиться ремонтником- Вы потренируйтесь на этом чудовище, потом распетрушите его на запчасти.  Кому он после Ваших  экспериментов нужен за 3-4 тр?

Если Вы не собираетесь становиться ремонтником (слово "Мастер" пугает уже меня)) )- к  чему эта затея?


----------



## zet10 (21 Авг 2017)

Мдаааа...Дорогие друзья, ну просто даже нет слов ,что сказать по этому поводу... Просто какой то тихий ужас...Единственное, принимая во внимание возраст Дмитрия, можно на это "безобразие", закрыть глаза, хотя с другой стороны чем тратить на ерунду время, лучше бы занялся каким нибудь полезным  самообразованием.


----------



## vvz (22 Авг 2017)

Прагматики! "Мир чистогана"... Вы уже никогда не поймете, что важен сам процесс, а не его результат!  Кроме того, это и есть (в какой-то мере) "самообразование". ))


----------



## dimagayday (22 Авг 2017)

*vev,*
То, что голоса настраиваются уже после того, как будут вновь установлены на резонатор, я знаю. Проблема то в чем? Тюнер сейчас можно как приложение установить на любое андроид устройство, если в нем есть нормальный микрофон. Напильники нормального качества тоже имеются. Я так и не понял, где вы проблему увидели.

*vvz, *абсолютно с вами согласен.

*Kuzalogly, *читайте внимательнее. Вложить до 2-3 тысяч. Не 2-3 тысячи, а именно до 2-3 тысяч. Это принципиально важно.


----------



## dimagayday (22 Авг 2017)

Рас уж вы все таки тут собрались, лучше ответьте на вопрос:
Стоит ли при перевосковке оставлять эту вот порнографию? Или без этих гвоздей на отечественных баянах планки не держатся?


----------



## vev (22 Авг 2017)

*dimagayday*,

не стоит вообще трогать резонатор. Здесь все в полном порядке


Вот Вам про гвозди

http://www.accordiongallery.com/scandalli-super-vi-228-63

Да и по поводу тюнера это у Вас огромное заблуждение. Я пробовал ф-но строить по тюнеру и не по одному. Увы, но то, что ставят на телефон, только для телефона и годится. Ну может для гитары еще. Даже зону темперации им не настроить, а уж про унисоны вообще можно забыть


----------



## vev (22 Авг 2017)

*vvz*,
Виктор, да мы тем же путем ходили... И про процесс все тоже знаем... Но в конце все равно хочется видеть результат, тогда и процесс доставить больше удовольствия. Здесь результат получен быть не может. Скоро сорок лет, как я в первый раз взял в руки советский "аккордеон". До сих пор плеваться хочется. И это при том, что сравнивать тогда можно было разве что с Вельтом...


----------



## MAN (22 Авг 2017)

vvz (22.08.2017, 00:49) писал:


> Прагматики! "Мир чистогана"... Вы уже никогда не поймете, что важен сам процесс, а не его результат!  Кроме того, это и есть (в какой-то мере) "самообразование". ))


Разделяю и горячо поддерживаю это мнение! Ещё более поддерживаю автора темы с его затеей. Дмитрий, не слушайте этих "авторитетных дядей" когда они величаво советуют вам "не заниматься ерундой". Это не ерунда, это совсем даже не ерунда, - как говаривал Мюллер в "17 мгновениях весны". Главный результат здесь прежде всего удовлетворение любопытства, а его вы получите в любом случае, даже если подопытный аккордеон погибнет окончательно.


----------



## zet10 (22 Авг 2017)

Man, Vvz,согласен с Вами , но отчасти! В наше время стало модно испортить с десяток инструментов, "удовлетворить своё любопытство", после этого назвать себя " мастером" и начать записывать ролики выкладывая их в Ютуб,давая там советы космической безграмотности и даже я бы сказал очень вредные.Настоящих мастеров своего дела,в нынешнее время можно по пальцам пересчитать. Тем не менее желаю автору данной темы, успехов, заработать свои 2-3 тысячи рублей и обнаружить в себе талант небезызвестного Левши!


----------



## Kuzalogly (22 Авг 2017)

MAN писал:


> Главный результат здесь прежде всего удовлетворение любопытства, а его вы получите в любом случае,


особенно если учесть намерение автора эксперимента...  перепродать этот "Аккорд".   Цель- потренироваться в изучении потрохов советских инструментов, она благородна и богоугодна.   Вы её только и увидели).


----------



## vvz (22 Авг 2017)

Ну это отчасти шутка была, я ж смайлики поставил...
А вообще, маленькая притча на эту тему: 
Продавец: "Ура, дрель продал!"
Маркетолог: "Дурачок! Ты не дрель продал, ты продал отверстия в стене, которую этой дрелью можно сделать..."
Психолог: "Дураки вы оба! Вы продали человеку повышение его самооценки и уважение родных - "Папа - молодец! повесил полочки сам и картину на стену! Папа - Мастер!..."


----------



## MAN (22 Авг 2017)

Kuzalogly (22.08.2017, 11:16) писал:


> особенно если учесть намерение автора эксперимента...  перепродать этот "Аккорд".   Цель- потренироваться в изучении потрохов советских инструментов, она благородна и богоугодна.   Вы её только и увидели).


Да не намерение, а всего лишь робкую надежду _в крайнем случае_ _попробовать_ вернуть потраченные деньги. Читайте внимательно.
dimagayday (21.08.2017, 15:00) писал:


> Но всё - же интерес есть интерес. Раз уж купил, буду делать эксперимент. В крайнем случае приведу его в более приличное состояние, и попробую перепродать за 3-4к.


----------



## dimagayday (22 Авг 2017)

Итак. Начинаю мучать инструмент. Снял две планки. Аккуратненько оторвал от обоих лайки и отложил в сторону. Они нормальные (прилегают хорошо, на ощупь упругие).С удивлением для себя обнаружил, что инструмент уже чинили до меня. На басовых лайках наклеено не что иное, как кусочки от фотопленки. Правда на парочке возникли заломы. Нашел ненужный рентген снимок. На ощупь, самое то. Позже попробую заменить заломанные пленочки.
Выставил голоса так, как показано здесь:https://youtu.be/1nf2Tx_kg3A 
0:15

После прислонил обратно к резонатору, дабы прослушать на предмет улучшений. Благо, что не успел до этого содрать воск с резонатора. Так вот, теперь эти голоса заводятся при меньшем давлении воздуха, и звучат заметно более громко. Что не могло меня не порадовать.
Единственное, что меня сильно смущает, так это зазоры. На просвет они выглядят просто огромными. Думаю попробовать сделать сбивку


----------



## dj.sator (22 Авг 2017)

Во первых, действительно, советские аккордеоны те еще дрова. Причем не только по голосовой части, но и по клавиатурам и т.д. Ну их не пнул тут только ленивый.
Поддержу также мнение что "Хочешь - делай!" Потому что ничего не делая не научишься. Правда есть важный момент - если инструмент для игры, то исправный. Для рукосуйства, неважно. Лишь бы интерес был.
По теме:
На фото резонатор считай в поряде. Вот если воск твердый и сыпется, то да. По подпиранию лаек - по моему кто то переборщил. Хотя конечно нужно по ответу смотреть. Оптимальный вариант - это форма подпорки "Толстый низ, тонкий верх" пирамидка такая. Т.к. лайки(проемные клапана) неодинаково жесткие по длине рабочей части. Но больно геморное это занятие с подпиранием, много возни на один голос.
С настройкой высоты голосов не советовал бы торопиться. Следует вначале применить голову, проблема лишь в том что информации по теме конечно маловато. О чем говорю, ответ строится еще и под манеру игры. И вполне вероятно, что ответ на пиано вы улучшили, но при этом мог ухудшится ответ(или появиться срыв) на форте. Поэтому ответ где то на середине ловить нужно, при этом учитывая равномерность по голосам.
Про большие зазоры - сколько, цифра? На случай если вы гуманитарий, то мерится это дело автомобильными щупами.
Сбивать мелодию крайне не советую.(Но я не мастер профи, и не мастер). Сбивка это больше для басов. 
А низкокачественные голоса, и когда их много сбивать... Только если совсем прижало. А выхлопа все равно не будет. Это как на жигулях полировать каналы в коллекторах в надежде на прибавку л.с. или Н/м. 

Про напильники кстати улыбнуло. Знаете какая сейчас беда с ними? Неизвестный материал с цементацией вместо закалки. А зачастую еще и "сыромятина", потому то закалки и нет, что калить нечего.(содержание углерода мало). Поэтому есть определенная проблема в изготовлении шаберов. Варианты тоже есть - твердосплавные боры, если есть возможность достать карбид вольфрама, то можно напайки делать.


----------



## dimagayday (23 Авг 2017)

*dj.sator*, спасибо за советы. По поводу голосов, могу сказать, что после выставления проверял их и на малом, и на сильном давлением воздуха. То, что ухудшений нет - однозначно. 
По поводу щупов - знаю, но пока на руках их нет. Есть один вариант, возможно в ближайшие дни обзаведусь. Но пока могу сказать следующее: в некоторых местах, лист офиски проходит совершенно спокойно, и практически без трения. А лист этот, если верить моему штангену, имеет толщину, чуть больше десятки.

По поводу того, что на фото резонатор в порядке. Уже не первый человек пишет мне обэтом. Судя по всему, мне просто повезло с выбором ракурса на фото. Т.к. на первой же снятой вчера планке, один из голосов был сильно отогнут. Где - то на миллиметр. А второй, наоборот, почти полность был погружен в проем. Так что, думаю, есть смысл снимать планки и работать с ними


----------



## ze_go (23 Авг 2017)

dj.sator (22.08.2017, 23:37) писал:


> есть определенная проблема в изготовлении шаберов.


гляньте спицы (иглы) гравировальные для художников по камню. 
только цельнопобедитовые, не паянные. 
существуют размеры от 0,5 мм и до 3мм
торцы только необходимо заточить под 90 градусов к оси спицы.
тыкать сюда


----------



## Kuzalogly (24 Авг 2017)

И всё же. И тем не менее)).

Зачем потрошить советское  Г для самообразования, когда можно за те же копейки потрошить немецкое не совсем Г ?  Там хотя бы процесс самообразования пойдёт в  нужном русле.  Я говорю не о перепродаже, это моветон.  Я говорю о понимании инструмента такого, каков он должен быть. А не такого, каким  слепили советский "аккордеон"...


----------



## dj.sator (24 Авг 2017)

Парень живет судя по профилю в Комсомольске-на-Амуре. Как у него в регионе я не знаю.

У вас в дефолт сити может и копейки. У нас от одного шильдика Weltmeister цена ниже 5 быть не может. И то в течении года только два таких видел. Один дрова, второй очень дремучих доСтелловских времен.


----------



## dimagayday (25 Авг 2017)

*dj.sator*, не в бровь, а в глаз!
Что в Комсомольске, что в Хабаровске, где я сейчас временно нахожусь, с этим действительно напряг. Если не считать одного исключения, то немца дешевле 7,5 т.р. вы не найдете. Теперь по поводу исключения: вольт, как выразился предыдущий автор "достелловских" времён за 3 т.р. Выложили на продажу его только сегодня (Не верите? Авито в помощь) Так, может и взял бы, да поздно уже, с утра отбываю в Комсомольск. 

Теперь, краткая отчётность о проделанной работе. Сразу скажу. Дело идёт медленно. По опыту знаю, что в Комсомольске у меня, вероятно будет значительно больше свободного времени.  Да и основная масса инструментов у меня там. Здесь работаю в основном тем, что привез собой. Пока готовы шесть планок. (Это при графике работы полчаса раз в два дня). После возвращения в Комсомольск, думаю, в течении нескольких дней, темп работы должен возрасти


----------



## dimagayday (29 Авг 2017)

Продолжаем "ремонт" инструмента. За прошедшие несколько дней, операции, описанные в посте от 16 числа, были проделаны с каждой из планок одной стороны резонатора (всего 18 планок). После, каждая была отмыта в ацетоне, и, спрыснута ВД-шкой, от ржавчины. Остатки вэдэшки благополучно оттерлись тряпкой. Придал залогам нужную форму, с помощью методы, которую советуют многие - свернуть в трубочку, и покатать между пальцев. По вашим советам изменил форму пластиковых накладок на залогах с прямоугольной на трапециевидную. После чего, все залоги были возвращены на свои места, с помощью клея момент. Теперь про заливку. Смешал чистый пчелиный воск, с канифолью и льняным маслом, в пропорции 6/3/1, как советовал *ze_go *на одной из веток данного форума. Получившаяся субстанция чуть-чуть более хрупкая, чем оригинальная мастика, использовавшаяся в инструменте, однако, по сравнению с чистым воском - небо и земля. Ей я и залил готовую половину резонатора. Действовал по принципу: лучше перебдеть, чем недобдеть. Воска получилось достаточно много, однако, голоса и залоги он не заливает. Проверил ещё раз звучание всех 36 голосов - норма. Настраивать пока не стал, т.к. будет ещё перезаливаться вторая сторона резонатора, что может повлечь за собой изменение звучания. Пока без фоток. Быть может, завтра добавлю.


----------



## dj.sator (29 Авг 2017)

Метода с прокаткой не канает на потерявших форму залогах и еще на тех что как тряпка в силу каких либо факторов. Советуют конечно мочить и класть под пресс. Я не пробовал. Опыт восстановления кожи(черпрака, не лайки) подсказывает что как новая кожа все равно не будет.
Я ушел от рекомендуемых пропорций мастики, в сторону уменьшения количества канифоли. Кстати в вашем описании не хватает скипидара который как раз придает мастике липучесть. Если свежая мастика жестче старой это повод задуматься - ведь старая жесткая оттого что все высохло.


----------



## Kuzalogly (29 Авг 2017)

Пара мыслей.
1. С рецептурой мастики Вы накосячили,  просто не там прочитали... И кстати, скипидар там  не для "липучести". Он при нагреве смеси создаёт условия для равномерного смешивания воска, канифоли и льняного масла. там некое "микробурление" имеет место). Без него  они хуже проникают друг в друга. А к концу изготовления мастики в   ней (кстати) никакого скипидара нет, он безвозвратно испаряется).

2. Применение вэдэшки в обработке планок- ошибка. Никакие маслянистые жижи никогда! Не потому, что Вы их не ототрёте). А потому, что эта маслянистость проникает безвозвратно  в зазор между телом планки и язычком в районе клёпки. И это  просто ужас. Голос то строит, то не строит, то звонче, то глуше. Потом эти планки летят в ведро((...


Так что Ваши инициативы пойдут Вам на пользу для приобретения опыта. А инструмент потом выкинете,  не жалко)... Дерзайте.


----------



## dj.sator (29 Авг 2017)

*Kuzalogly, *по первому пункту. Скипидар может и не для липучести, но при моих экспериментах с мастикой именно он оказывал влияние на этот 
пункт. И наоборот если его добавить мало, то канифоль не совсем 
растворяется в воске, а присутствует в виде кристаллов.
2) Вд - 40. Лично я не пользуюсь. Мне с ним гайки нравится крутить, но цена на него 
неадекватна, примерно как для тех кто с оружием мается цена на 
баллистол. 
А корни известно откуда - тот самый Анатолий Житов с Youtube. Он советует либо использовать её вместо ацетона, либо после 
ацетона, т.к. по его словам после ацетона легче коррозия появляется на 
язычках.
Цитата:


> Так что Ваши инициативы пойдут Вам на пользу для приобретения опыта. А инструмент потом выкинете,  не жалко)... Дерзайте.


Так жалко же... Может на запчасти хотя бы...
На самом деле в ремонте музыкальных инструментов, как и в многих других ремеслах, шишек набивать прилично приходится. И соответственно потраченного времени.


----------



## vev (29 Авг 2017)

По поводу любых масел и WD. Через планку проходит дикое количество воздуха с пылью. Так вот ничто так не притягивает пыль, как ВД-шка.

Собственно, а зачем столь много лишних телодвижений. На фото лайки выглядели просто идеально. Зачем мыть голоса в ацетоне при отсутствии коррозии? Пошто столько насилия над собой?


----------



## dimagayday (30 Авг 2017)

vev писал:


> Зачем мыть голоса в ацетоне при отсутствии коррозии? Пошто столько насилия над собой?


В основном для того, чтобы отмыть остатки старого клея, державшего ранее залоги


----------

